# Who's your favorite Eeveelution?



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 4, 2008)

I know it's a tough choice, but go ahead and pick one.  Flareon was my first ever Eeveelution, I've spent the most time with Umbreons, Jolteon's sweet cause Electric's my favorite type, and Vaporeon was always my favorite when I was little, but I'd have to say my favorite Eeveelution is currently Leafeon.


----------



## Minkyoya (Jul 4, 2008)

Espeon is mine, since she is a Psychic type and she's strong. ^^


----------



## ZimD (Jul 4, 2008)

Espeon, because she's cute, she's Psychic, she's strong, and she has an awesome cry.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jul 4, 2008)

Weee, go !


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Mainly because it's Ice-type, which we all know is the best type. Espeon is also awesome.


----------



## Dragon_night (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm at a tie between Vaporeon, Umbreon, and Espeon 0.o

Although, Vaporeon was first, so I'll give it the benefit.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

It's dark-type and the markings rock.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Jul 4, 2008)

Umbreon owns all the way. Glaceon is good too, but Umbreon will always be my favourite.


----------



## PichuK (Jul 4, 2008)

Order imo:  Espeon, Flareon, Jolteon, Vaporeon, Umbreon. I haven't really used the other two much.


----------



## Timmy (Jul 4, 2008)

Umbreon I guess although I love Flareon as well.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 4, 2008)

Jolteon
who woulda guessed


----------



## Deretto (Jul 4, 2008)

I would have to say Glaceon.


----------



## Belmont (Jul 4, 2008)

Definatly Umbreon. Dark types rule! Other than Umbreon, my other favourite would have to be Flareon.


----------



## Proto_Fan (Jul 4, 2008)

Vaporeon. <3

I dunno why, I just like them.


----------



## Noctowl (Jul 4, 2008)

Leafeon is the only one I have actually been bothered to raise...so Leafeon it is.


----------



## Adriane (Jul 4, 2008)

Vaporeon, Glaceon, Espeon.


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 4, 2008)

My male Espeon is offended that you are referring to the species as "she". (Especially when females aren't even that common!) [/nitpick]

Jolteon and Vaporeon.


----------



## kunikida. (Jul 4, 2008)

Glaceon, because she's cute, and I like Ice types, and I like Ice-type attacks, and freezing her body fur to make it pointy is cool... but it's sorta like what Jolteon does.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Can I please ask why everyone loves Dark-types (and therefore Umbereon) so much? I think it's overrated and pessimistic and boring.


----------



## Lupine Volt (Jul 4, 2008)

Espeon. Plain and simple


----------



## Eeveeon25 (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't really like Dark as a type, I just think Umbreon looks cool.  And which is YOUR favorite Eeveelution, Castform?  Unless... Wait, are you the person who voted "They all suck"?!?


----------



## RainbowRayquaza (Jul 4, 2008)

Leafeon is awesome. I've loved it since I first saw it, I'm not sure why though. Its name is also the closest to my name. 

Espeon is next because it's pretty and I think that kind of power would be fun to have. And its shiny is NEON GREEN.

Glaceon is also pretty and I love its cry. It's all sparkly.

No idea why I like Jolteon. It might be something to do with the cool ears.

Flareon is floofy <3 The ears are the same as Jolteon's so they rock.

Umbreon is nice but I think it's just too overrated and the ears and tail are a bit strange. I think the shiny colours look better on it too.

Vaporeon used to be my favourite, but now I just don't like it as much.


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

...No? read the first page, maybe?


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 4, 2008)

Castform: Some people find dark-types cool...that's like asking why you love Ice-types that much.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't really have a set favourite, as I love them all. Especially Flareon and Umbreon as they are both my highest lvl Eeveelutions, closely followed by my Jolteon.
Though I am raising them all as much as possible, for whatever reason, on Pearl version.
As well as trying to find that damned shiny Shinx...


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

Worst Username Ever said:


> Castform: Some people find dark-types cool...that's like asking why you love Ice-types that much.


Ah, yes, but nearly everybody likes Dark-types nowadays. I'm just curious as to what the reason is; I'm not trying to say 'You're not allowed to like Dark types', I'm simply asking why they do. I like ice-types because Ice is pretty powerful and comes in so many different ways (Ordinary ice, snow, hail and so on.). Not to mention it's usually light bluish.

Anyway, are we not going off topic slightly?


----------



## Kratos Aurion (Jul 4, 2008)

"Pessimistic"? Why must Dark have a "pessimistic" connotation? What's pessimistic about Stunky, Drapion or Sneasel?


----------



## Zeph (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't mean the Pokémon, I just mean the type in general. wait, that sound pathetic. How about we end this conversation before someone else makes an utter fool of themselves?


----------



## Darksong (Jul 4, 2008)

Vaporeon and Leafeon are tied for me, but since I use a Vaporeon as a character in a lot of RPs, I voted Vaporeon.


----------



## Erika (Jul 4, 2008)

I like Leafeon, Umbreon, Jolteon and Glaceon.

Leafeon be my new favorite though. =)


----------



## Munchkin (Jul 4, 2008)

I voted Leafeon because I'm a Leafeon in my friend's RP. Because of that, I've grown to love them~


----------



## Time Psyduck (Jul 4, 2008)

How can you have a favorite Eeveelution. Having any of them without the others is like the Doctor without a Tardis, Sonic screwdriver, Assistant or Darleks. It's just not right.

I can only see one division in all of them: Espeon and Umbreon, or all of the others


----------



## Amaguq (Jul 4, 2008)

Umbreon is my favorite eeveevolution, but I definately love them all!! 

Umbreon = <333333333333333
Jolteon   = <33333333333333
Leafeon  = <333333333333
Flareon   = <333333333333
Glaceon  = <3333333333
Vaporeon= <3333333333
Espeon   = <333333333


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jul 4, 2008)

I can't really pick which one's my favourite, because I do like all of them. Every one is awesome in its own way. Flareon because it's so fluffy, Jolteon because it's spiky and cool, Vaporeon because it's part fish, Espeon because it looks so elegant, Umbreon because it's the most dog-like (in my opinion, at least), Leafeon because I love its colours, so tranquil and nice, and Glaceon because it makes me think of a cool breeze.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 4, 2008)

Hmm, it's a tie between Espeon and Jolteon. I love them both.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jul 6, 2008)

*In order*
Espeon [Espeon 4 ever]
Flareon
Glaceon
Vaporeon
Umbreon
Leafeon
Jolteon
I love them all but some I like more than others.


----------



## Peegeray (Jul 6, 2008)

well... i like them all except i dislike vaporeon the most :I


----------



## Alxprit (Jul 6, 2008)

Vaporeon. I'm always lacking a water-type when I get an Eevee. Yay!


----------



## Espeon (Jul 7, 2008)

Espeon, obviously. Then it'd be Vaporeon and Leafeon. Jolteon come waaaaaaaaaaaay last.


----------



## Flazeah (Jul 7, 2008)

Gah, they're all adorable, but my favourites are probably Umbreon, Flareon and Espeon, in no particular order. I like Leafeon a lot too; but then, I like all of them. :D I voted for Flareon because it's in my avatar, and um, well, it didn't have any votes. ; ;


----------



## Squirrel (Jul 7, 2008)

In order:
Vaporeon, Jolteon, Flareon, Leafeon, Glaceon Espeon, Umbreon.

I like Vaporeon's fins and its general apperance. It's also my strongest Pokemon in Fire Red.


----------



## Hawkfish (Jul 7, 2008)

Espeon. A purple kitty!


----------



## Dark Tyranitar (Jul 8, 2008)

I like Umbreon and Espeon, but Espeon a bit more.


----------



## Autumn (Jul 9, 2008)

My favorites (behind Leafeon) are subject to change often, but for the most part it's an order like this:
Leafeon
Flareon
Umbreon
Glaceon
Vaporeon
Espeon
Jolteon

Voted Leafeon because not only is it my favorite Eeveelution, it's my favorite Pokemon (half of the reason for the name Leafpool, the other half being Leafpool herself from Warriors -- obvious connection) as well.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

Essssssssspeooooooon~

Hallelujah









Although Number 1 should be:
Lugeon :D


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jul 9, 2008)

Espeon, with Leafeon in second.

No love for Eevee?


----------



## Mirry (Jul 9, 2008)

Flareon is my favorite. <3


----------



## pokebone (Jul 9, 2008)

that is a hard question to answer but i'd have to go with umbreon, 
He is so cool and i loved him in colloseum 2 and he was a freaking tank.


----------



## S. E. (Jul 9, 2008)

How could Eevee not get a single vote until the 51st voter (me)?

Anyways...

I voted for Eevee, as I mentioned above. It's fluffy cream collar simply own, and it gets awesome points for looking like a baby fox. Not to mention all Eeveelutions branch from Eevee, which makes it special.

Otherwise, all the other Eeveelutions are cool in their way, and I could never pick a _least_ favorite.


----------



## Kabigon (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm torn between Jolteon, Espeon, and Glaceon.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 9, 2008)

:/ Atleast Espeon is still winning and Umbreon isn't owning everything.


----------



## Crazy Linoone (Jul 9, 2008)

I love them all. They're just all so cute~ And pretty~


----------



## gems1997 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glacia because when I evolved eevee, it happened to be female!:)


----------



## Alexi (Jul 12, 2008)

Umbreon. But not just any umbreon, my umbreon, Albatross. <3


----------



## zaxly100 (Jul 13, 2008)

Leafeon!  It's so cute!
 I know you want to huggle it!


----------



## Flarginsnarf (Jul 17, 2008)

I voted for Espeon but I like them all quite a bit.


----------



## Hikari (Jul 17, 2008)

Espeon because it's really cute and also a very good sweeper too. ^^;


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

Yup


----------



## Ambipom (Jul 17, 2008)

Umbreon, Glaceon, and Jolteon.

Espeon is BOOORING


----------



## shadow_lugia (Jul 17, 2008)

I've always judged you were a male, so you won't find the following BOOORING:


----------



## S. E. (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh, god... How could you do this to Espeon? *cringes*


----------



## zenith (Jul 18, 2008)

i need help how do i get pics on here i have made loads of cool pokemon and pokeeggs so some 1 help me out and i cnan make u a custom pokemonn :D


----------



## Sanctum101 (Jul 18, 2008)

Vaporean. So slick...just way cool.

Though Leafeon, Umbreon, and Flareon are all cool.


----------



## Mewtwo (Jul 18, 2008)

THEY'RE ALL KOOL!:P
But if I had to choose,it'd be a 8-way tie between all of them!^.^


----------



## Dannichu (Jul 19, 2008)

I like them all (never used the two new ones, really, though), but Umbreon, overused as she is, has always been one of my all-time favourites :3


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Jul 19, 2008)

Umbreon, but they're all pretty awesome. :3


----------



## Zeph (Jul 19, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> I've always judged you were a male, so you won't find the following BOOORING:


I'm male, and I find that 'BOOORING'.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 19, 2008)

I like Vaporeon--beautiful and strong.


----------



## Hikari Nijino (Jul 20, 2008)

I like them all!


----------



## magic_eevee (Aug 1, 2008)

i like each and every one of them!

but if i had to choose....it would be  espeon  !!!


----------



## MurrMurr (Aug 2, 2008)

I'm gonna say Espeon (1st Lv. 100, a Colosseum file from long ago)


----------



## Flametail von Karma (Aug 2, 2008)

Gah, you're asking me to choose? ;_;

Okay, here we go...


Espeon--Psychic cat? Made of win. Its attacks are powerful and useful, I love its appearance, and the ones I've had have been very valuable to me in battle.

Umbreon--Also made of win. The markings are awesome, cool attacks, and definitely a Pokemon I want on my side throughout the games.

Flareon--It's fiery, so it automatically gets a high spot on the list. I haven't actually had one before, so I wouldn't know much about it.

Jolteon--Haven't used one, but Electric types are epic.

Vaporeon--Water types tend to come in incredibly handy for me, so I obviously like Vaporeon. 

Glaceon--Never had one, but seems good to me.

Leafeon--See Glaceon.


Hmm... after a lot of thought, I think Espeon is my favorite. <33


----------



## Shadowstar (Aug 2, 2008)

Umberon! Especially the shiny form!


----------



## Murkrow (Aug 2, 2008)

OMG I can't choose!

It would be Espeon because it's psychic and looks good, but since I realized how good dark Pokemon were I like Umbreon just as much.

Flareon was my favourite from the frst generation and I'm starting to like it more.

Eevee itself is really cute as well.

I guess with me it's

Espeon=Umbreon>Flareon>Eevee>Jolteon>Vaporeon>Glaceon>Leafeon

I voted for Espeon


----------



## Dark_star (Aug 2, 2008)

Jolteon. They just look so cute and scruffy compaired to the others.


----------



## Grinning Calamity (Aug 3, 2008)

Eeveeon25 said:


> I don't really like Dark as a type, I just think Umbreon looks cool.  And which is YOUR favorite Eeveelution, Castform?  Unless... Wait, are you the person who voted "They all suck"?!?



Lol, that was me!!! Sorry, I never liked any of them that much... 'til now. For some reason I really like Umbreon all of a sudden.


----------



## Shadow Lucario (Aug 3, 2008)

I like Leafeon because its Special Attack is really good.


----------



## Crystallic_Shadow (Aug 3, 2008)

Espeon! It was so great when my little Eevee was happy enough to evolve.


----------



## Wilcox (Aug 3, 2008)

Vaporeon and Leafeon are my favorites, but Vaporeon got my vote.
HELLZ YEAH.


----------



## Arcanine (Aug 6, 2008)

All. Glaceon and Leafeon are just cute, with Umbreon and Espeon also being cool. Flareon and Jolteon are cute too. Currently using Vaporeon on LeafGreen. *hugs Majestic*


----------



## Commahappy (Aug 6, 2008)

I say Espeon. I love Psychic type Pokemon <3


----------



## Aviculor (Aug 6, 2008)

meh, i'm not a big fan of any of them. but the one i dislike the least is Jolteon.


----------



## Deathguise (Aug 6, 2008)

Jolteon, by some way.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Aug 6, 2008)

Umbreon and Flareon
Unbreon is made of sweetness, and I is in LOVE with fire-types.


----------



## Venged_Kitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Before the second generation, I loved jolteon. But for a while after the second generation came out, I was an umbreon fan boy. Now, espeon is my favorite, but umbreon is close behind.


----------



## Reventhas (Aug 12, 2008)

Flareon, because I never choose the fire starter, and am always lacking in that department, and I just like it. A little ways beyond that in my favorites, would be Vaporeon, 'cause I like water types.


----------



## Mudkipz (Aug 12, 2008)

Ghosteon, the ghost type eeveelution
~.~
























rofl jk
I like Vaporeons
:3


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 12, 2008)

They're all awesome. I just can't choose.


----------



## OrangeAipom (Aug 14, 2008)

At first, I liked Flareon the most, but I'm starting to like Glaceon more. Maybe it's the weather.

Espeon, despite their nice ears, seem a little plain.

Oh, and I think someone failed anatomy. :/


----------



## Spoon (Aug 14, 2008)

Eevee, um, since it's brown, fluffy, and a Fennec Fox :D

 (and that I have an Eevee on my FireRed team that I refuse to evolve <3)


----------



## firepoke4ever (Aug 15, 2008)

Kratos Aurion said:


> My male Espeon is offended that you are referring to the species as "she". (Especially when females aren't even that common!) [/nitpick]
> 
> Jolteon and Vaporeon.


 ALL my Eeveelutions are men, for some strange reason. :freaked: I prefer Flareon and Jolteon, though.


----------



## Keta (Aug 17, 2008)

I've always loved Umbreon. 

I never grew particularly attached to the original Kanto ones (except maybe Jolteon) or the Sinnoh ones. I thought Espeon was rather plain compared to Umbreon, which has freaking _poisonous sweat_. Also, I didn't like Espeon's tail. Umbreon wins. :X


----------



## @lex (Aug 17, 2008)

Espeon. I'm not a big fan of the sun, but I always liked Espeon :3


----------



## Murkrowfeather (Aug 17, 2008)

Revoluteon. ;D




 Oh, you wanted _real_ Eeveelutions? Okay...Vaporeon and Umbreon and Glaceon.


----------



## FLICKxxOFF (Aug 19, 2008)

Deretto said:


> I would have to say Glaceon.


_I was looking at your signature... 'Requiem' to nickname your Espeon... I can see the irony in that... a morning dog named after the mass for the dead. ^^" Very nice. _

@ TS I do like Espeon... but it'll have to Flareon, just cause he's hot that way... LITERALLY. *corny!!*


----------



## Poke4ever (Aug 20, 2008)

my favorite is vaporeon. i just love water type pokemon!! but i also like leafeon and glaceon.


----------



## Ice tiger (Aug 20, 2008)

Umbreon all the way i love them i WANT one 4 real not in the game in wich i have one... :(  my 2nd choice is vaporeon! its cute <3-<3


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 20, 2008)

Espeon... Espeon... Espeon... Espeon... Espeon... Espeon... Espeon......

....and Umbreon

It's a tie.


----------



## Treechu (Aug 20, 2008)

Omg Leafeon~ :3

I just love it's design and colors and such. <3


----------



## Ahouji (Aug 21, 2008)

Um. :|
Tie-- all 3 generation I and both generation II ones. I really, REALLY don't like the gen IV ones, they irk me beyond reason...
BUT YEAH.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 23, 2008)

Umbreon because it has cool glowing rings and no other eveelution has an advantage against it Ha!


----------



## zuea (Aug 25, 2008)

Umbreon!!!!


----------



## Fredie (Aug 26, 2008)

My favourite one is Jolteon, I like the fact that it is so quick!


----------



## Pikachu Goddess (Aug 26, 2008)

Umbreon. I've always liked the Dark-type, so Umbreon just happened to fall as favourite.

Flareon is second just 'cause.


----------



## Nytestryke24 (Aug 26, 2008)

Espeon has to be my favourite, even though I love them all :)


----------

